# Thailand laughers



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Has n e 1 bought pigies from Mr. Guzman?
n e 1 havin probs with gettin a hold of him 2?
phone line b z....yhoo mail with no replies?

who else sells laughers besides him (mr guzman n caly n mr. jim n S or N carol)?
laugher lady n NY disappeared from here

thnx let me know


----------

